# DTC Help Please!



## mk3 is the way to be (May 14, 2007)

hey guys, i have a couple codes P0113 (IAT) and P0131, Which is a front Oxygen Sensor but im not sure which side? 
can anyone confirm these two codes please? i got my results off of google because i had no descriptions to go off of from the codes, all i have is the code #'s.
thanks guys


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: DTC Help Please! (mk3 is the way to be)*

How did you pull the codes? from autozone? generic codes at best, wish I could help, but need vag codes to be able to determine exactly which sensor may be giving you the trouble.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: DTC Help Please! (temagnus2004)*

hell if you bring the vehicle down to my neck of the woods, I will scan your car !


----------



## mk3 is the way to be (May 14, 2007)

*Re: DTC Help Please! (temagnus2004)*

nope, off a pocket scanner i have at home that i lost the book for with code descriptions of the dtc's :-/ it doesn't tell me a code description


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: DTC Help Please! (mk3 is the way to be)*

This will help you with your not starting issue:
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm

PS. Dan J Reed is the man when it comes to help and thats his Vortex sn he is great with answering your questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

